# OKLAHOMA-Buddy-Golden Ret. Mix living tied out in heat!!!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This poor dog... he looks so overweight but such a sweetie. I hope someone will help him.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

Karen, he looks like he may have some cattle dog/border collie? He looks like he has a faint mask but that could be the light. Have you tried those rescues? Also, have you tried the GRR in OK? Its a shot. 

Poor guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

No I emld. Tanya and gave her all Golden REt. Rescues and also Dogs Deserve Better Contacts.

If you can, can you email them and ask them to contact Tanya!?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I emld. Inland Empire Gold. Ret. Rescue and Carol Tompson answered me with this miracle:
Karen,

I would be happy to take this dog and I live in Spokane, WA. If you can arrange
or help with some sort of transport, I would be happy to pay for him to go to a
kennel or foster home until he can get to Spokane. I will pay for his boarding Just get him out of the sun. 
By the way, I absolutely do not place any of my dogs to folks who will not
keep them inside.

Carol

Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue
based out of Spokane, WA.


***DOES ANYONE LIVE NEAR TULSA, OK, THAT COULD TAKE BUDDY IN FOR A WEEK OR SO UNTIL TANYA CAN ARRANGE TRANSPORT TO SPOKANE, WA, OR MAYBE THE SOONER GOLDEN RET. RESCUE IN OK, COULD HELP HIM???*
PLEASE EMAIL TANYA AT: [email protected] and me at: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BUDDY WILL be another Miracle*

Buddy will be another miracle!

Tonight a lady named Carol with Inland Empire GOlden Ret. Rescue in Spokane, Washington, and Tanya from S.C. are talking on the phone about Buddy. Carol has offered to take Buddy into her rescue if Tanya, who does transport can get him from OK to WA. Carol has offered to pay his boarding and vetting until Tanya arranges the transport.

So look for a transport soon from OK to Washington, unless we can find a volunteer pilot to fly Buddy. He will soon be out of the heat and won't be alone anymore!

GOD BLESS THESE SWEET LADIES!!


Please meet Buddy, a beautiful, 5 year old, neutered male Golden mix! Rescue and an immediate temporary foster home is needed for Buddy. He's owned by an elderly woman in Tulsa, OK, but her health has deteriorated to the point where she can no longer care for herself or Buddy, and she's moved in with her son. Buddy is used to be in the house, but is currently living outside by himself in a backyard with little to no attention. Someone comes by every few days and dumps a bag of food for him, but our main concern is water. Temperatures are steadily staying in the low to mid 90's in Tulsa, and we're seriously concerned for his well-being.



Buddy is 8 months overdue on his vaccinations, but those will be brought UTD if transport to an out-of-state rescue is needed. Buddy is also very overweight, a condition stemming from the neglect. He has beautiful golden brown eyes and is very friendly with humans. He'll be tested with other dogs sometime within the next couple of days, but I don't foresee a problem. He's not been around cats, and it's unknown whether he's been on HW preventative. However, judging from his obesity and the fact that he's lived most of his life as a house dog, it's unlikely that he's infected.



Please contact Tanya directly at [email protected] (cox.net) if you can help Buddy!! Time is of the essence!!! Thank you!!!!



His pictures are below. If they don't open for you, please let me know.









Tanya Kittrell
NE Oklahoma
Rescued Dog Transport Coordinator/Driver
Independent Volunteer
Foster Home, Heartland Great Dane Rescue
Co-Owner/Moderator, PTC-Pet_Transport_Connections
Moderator, TulsaPetRescue
Moderator, OklahomaDNA
Moderator, PGR_OK_NEWS


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy has been offered a rescue in IL too, so we shall see.
WIsh there was someone in OK that could offer him a temp homes until transport.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Buddy Update (Oklahoma)*

Was just trolling my transport groups looking to see who needs drivers and I saw Buddy's transport. He is going to Good As Gold rescue in Highland Park IL and his run sheet filled yesterday. Have a great life Buddy. :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

God Bless all you GOLDEN ANGELS out there who are helping.
CFGRR has received numerous messages today about a SR. golden boy that is in a shelter located in Germanton, NC which is in Stokes County. CFGRR is unable to help him because we do not have any available foster homes and with the 4th holiday coming up, all the boarding facilities are FULL. However, the CFGRR Intake Coordinator has contacted the Intake Coordinators of the three other Golden Rescues in NC. Triad is the closet, hopefully they will be able to help him. 

Let me put this out here again, Rescue groups, all of them whether they be Golden Rescues or All Breed Rescues, are limited to the number of animals they can help because of the shortage of Foster Homes. Please open your hearts and home to an animal in need by becoming a Foster parent or a volunteer of a rescue group in your area. Dogs in need everywhere depend on you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi


What day is Buddy's transport from Oklama to As Good As Gold in Illinois?

As Good As Gold is a wonderful Golden Ret. Rescue in Woodridge, ILLINOIS,
where I live!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just saw Buddy's Transport*

Buddy's transport for this Saturday and Sunday, July 4 and 5, from Oklahoma to Highland Park, IL (where the foster home for As Good as Gold is
has Filled!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

*Buddy is now in a Foster home in Highland Park, IL, and is with As Good As Gold Rescue!!!!!!*


----------

